# pkg and compilation options



## funkz (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't seem to find information on this anywhere. I'm looking to set custom options when installing a port using the _pkg_ tool. This is because a bit of software can either work or not work for one's needs depending on these options.

So when I run _pkg info mpv_, I get:

```
mpv-0.6.1_1,1
Name           : mpv
Version        : 0.6.1_1,1
Installed on   : Sat Oct 25 15:47:04 EST 2014
Origin         : multimedia/mpv
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : multimedia audio
Licenses       : GPLv2
Maintainer     : gblach@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://mpv.io/
Comment        : Free and open-source general-purpose video player
Options        :
        BS2B           : off
        CACA           : off
        CDIO           : off
        DOCS           : on
        ENCA           : off
        JACK           : off
(etc....)
```

How do I set the options, eg CDIO, JACK, etc? I have done it when *compiling *ports using `make config` or portmaster but what about via pre-compiled package installation using pkg? If this is not possible, there should be a note in the handbook about this to make it clear.

Thanks.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 2, 2014)

As they are pre-compiled from the ports tree, you get for the official packages the default options set in the ports. It's as simple as that.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2014)

The options are set when a port is compiled, so the options in binary packages are built-in and cannot be changed. Someday this might change. For now, use ports.


----------



## funkz (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys. This confirmed my suspicion. Was using ports a lot anyway, decided to go with pkg as sometimes compiling breaks and I don't really have the time to keep trying to fix the issues.


----------

